# Respray colour choice...



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi guys...

I'm looking to get my R33 GTR resprayed next year.

I had decided on the colour but thanks to a mate paint shopping my car i know have a two colour choice. (cheers matt) :runaway:

British racing green
or Candy Red

Which do you think would be your choice? This is why theres a poll!

As it will be a 4K investment I'm stumped! :chairshot



















Oh the wheels will probably be changed as well so ignore them.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Personally I prefer the red of the two choices available..

Are these the only two colours that you have narrowed it down to!?


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

He also did bayside blue, satin black and a two tone orange. The car is dark silver at the moment. My first choice was british racing green... but the candy red is growing on me!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Satin black sounds good.. IMO the R33 GTR looks awesome in more dark colours.. :thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Black or red go with them wheels, but like you say you're gona change them.

So I vote green


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Proberbly wont like my reply. But whatever the car came from the factory with.


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

"Satin Black Baby"... all the way, looks really awsome...

But out of your own colour choise id go with the red, greens a bit "Marmite" eather love it or haet it... But when i think about it, if you went for a proper "british racing green" which is very dark, I think dont think theres any reason why it would look very classy indeed...

Again the blue hes done it in for you looks really nice as its quite dark, but if you were going proper BSB then id say no no no, its far to bright a blue for the shape of an R33 & really should only be used on an R34, as thats what it came on & for a reason...

just my 2p worth...

Good luck with whatever you chose mate im sure it will look great...


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

Piggaz said:


> Proberbly wont like my reply. But whatever the car came from the factory with.


Thanks guys....
Yes the british racing green is darker in the flesh and was the first choice!
Fancy a change from silver, plus the wife hates silver... so a colour change may change her mind....


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

what is the color code for British Racing Green?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

The green one look the same colours a Ross'r R32 which is NO bad thing:


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

BRG


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

Flat black for sure


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Personally if I would invest in a new color for an R33 GTR it would be:

1) Harlequin Royal Cherry (a UK tuner named Dragon had that color on their Veilside RX7 combat. The car was featured in a japanese performance mag. about 4-5 years ago.)
2) This red:Saw this concept Nissan color in flesh and it is stunning . .

















3) Alpha Romeo Pearl white-with cold pattern.


English green is a nice color for british or some european cars, maybe it's cool in the UK. But in japan nobody will ever buy such a color for his/her japanese car. If you choose green, I hope that you can resell the car and get back what you invested in the color . . .note that a more mainstream-flashy color (orange, bayside blue, chery or midnight purple) will actually ad value to your car.


----------



## EliteGTR (Aug 29, 2006)

Scott said:


> The green one look the same colours a Ross'r R32 which is NO bad thing:


have more pics of this car?


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

Scott said:


> The green one look the same colours a Ross'r R32 which is NO bad thing:


That looks Sweet scott!


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

gtrlux said:


> Personally if I would invest in a new color for an R33 GTR it would be:
> 
> 1) Harlequin Royal Cherry (a UK tuner named Dragon had that color on their Veilside RX7 combat. The car was featured in a japanese performance mag. about 4-5 years ago.)
> 2) This red:Saw this concept Nissan color in flesh and it is stunning . .
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. The red is stunning in the picture. Thanks Lux!


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

Dohc said:


> what is the color code for British Racing Green?


That I do not have at the moment, but most garages know it in the UK


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I voted before the pics came up so on the basis of the pics I'd say the red. The BRG is more acid green to my eyes. If it were a 'proper' BRG then that'd get my vote.

I'd say that the orangy one works quite well too.


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

It is british racing green, well what the computer came up with. The true choice is BRG.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

EliteGTR said:


> have more pics of this car?


Yep:




















This green look awesome inthe sunlight!!!!!!!!!:smokin::smokin::smokin:


----------



## ratcapa (May 13, 2008)

Piggaz said:


> Proberbly wont like my reply. But whatever the car came from the factory with.


Same, but then i do really like satin black.


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

not red. . . . . . the one im buying is red and i dont want any other r33 gtrs around in red.
it looks amazing.

will get some pics up when i take them! haha











thats the only pic i have at the moment stolen from Jamie, the guy who im buying the car off when all the bits turn up :wavey:
when seen in the flesh i think it is stunning.


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

I seem to be in a minority here, but I think that two-tone orange is stunning.
Plus think of the "unique" factor.


----------



## raggatip (Aug 13, 2006)

I think one of our north-west crew might be spraying his car orange ian,but i`m not telling you who


----------



## n boost (Jun 13, 2008)

I would go with candy red personally but whatever takes your fancy mate, cause everyones different.
Also the candy red looks like the original nissan red flake colour (arc1 paintcode) which has a lovely pearl effect and shines its tits off in sunlight.
I know cause mine is nissan red flake colour from the factory and sparkles in sunight.


----------



## gices (Sep 17, 2008)

For me bayside blue looks better
The look of the car has improved than the other colors ..
The others are just depicting the look of the car but bayside blue is enhancing the look..


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

If you like the green,

But love the candy effect of the Apple Red then why not go Candy Apple Green.

We're half way through spraying a Corvette this colour to match as closely as possible some limited edition factory option colour that was available during the period - early 70's I guess !! - and I have to say its fookin stunning seeing it in the booth when we did a test spray for the client to make sure how much "candy" he wanted last week.

I will try to remember to get some pics up of it once its done - should be out and in the sun by the end of this week - to give you an idea.

Oh and Bob who used to own Dragon Autosport mentioned earlier who did the candy Rex now owns this Candy Apple Red monser which just looks AMAZING in real life on a sunny day......










Hope this helps,

J.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

bladerider said:


> Oh and Bob who used to own Dragon Autosport mentioned earlier who did the candy Rex now owns this Candy Apple Red monser which just looks AMAZING in real life on a sunny day......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Someone has a pic of that candy red Dragon Rex? The color in the picture above is stunning:bowdown1:


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

bladerider said:


> Hope this helps,
> 
> J.


That is a sweet colour!!!!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

But you cant see the subtle gold flake in that pic !!   

J.


----------



## sleeply (Dec 28, 2006)

What about real peal white....:clap:


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

Pearl white is nice, but white is an unlucky colour for me. Had two cars written off in white, from someone crashing into the back of me.

So white is not an option!


----------



## GTR-guy (Feb 13, 2006)

I voted for thr candy apple red, but for the R33, I kind of prefer monochrome paint. Silver, black, Gun metal. My only exception would be deep marine blue which the R33 looked fantastic with!


----------



## madmark1 (Mar 27, 2003)

winner Red.... well looks like i've gone that way too.....
Well wait for next year.......


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

cant say i blame you matey but dont copy me! haha


----------



## AndyStuttgart (Feb 14, 2006)

Red is always a good choice


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Only Ferraris should be red !!


----------

